# Firefox Persona: WCG Skin



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello my fellow crunchers! Over a year ago I made a custom skin for my Mozilla Firefox web browser and since then I have been getting pm's from other TPUers stumbling upon my "Team TPU" Persona. I originally made it just for myself and thought no body would use it because of it's very simple design. After some feedback from other users I decided to post it up here for all you FF crunchers.  Enjoy! 
*
Team TPU by: t77snapshot*

_Example:_



Home page: Personas for Firefox | Dress up your web browser

I know there is a lot of talent out there to make a better looking WCG: TPU Persona. They are very easy to make and all you have to do is register a user name/password. If anyone is interested, I would like my fellow crunchers to make their own WCG Persona's and add them here. So lets see what you got!

Thank you ~T77


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

That's really cool, thanks!

I'll see if I can create one this weekend


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got no skills but would love to see a dark themed (read black) version


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds good, black/blue would be what I would do


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sounds good, black/blue would be what I would do



+1, definitely gonna grab it


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2010)

Wearing it now T77


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 22, 2010)

i just saw you revived that old printer thread (where I explained to you how I stumbled upon your persona). Its a great idea to share it here man, I wonder how I didn't think about that at the time! I think you should make more of these!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Wearing it now T77
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101022/t77.jpg



haha yes! that is awesome, thank you.




assaulter_99 said:


> i just saw you revived that old printer thread (where I explained to you how I stumbled upon your persona). Its a great idea to share it here man, I wonder how I didn't think about that at the time! I think you should make more of these!



Yeah, assaulter is one of the users who found it and gave me some good feedback. Thank you man!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 22, 2010)

Using it on my work computer 
Very cool


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> haha yes! that is awesome, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, even though I don't do that nor folding, I'll support TPU as much as I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll see what I can do. Thanks a million for this bro.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

It's very cool indeed, I'm using it on my laptop


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll see what I can do. Thanks a million for this bro.



we need to add it to our signatures! Team TPU page sounds right! 

Oh, have fun clicking my signature picture..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll add it, sounds good.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> we need to add it to our signatures! Team TPU page sounds right!
> 
> Oh, have fun clicking my signature picture..



That's a cool idea! thanks Cold Storm 

....and thank you everyone for your support I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Now add it to your sig


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's a cool idea! thanks Cold Storm
> 
> ....and thank you everyone for your support I really do appreciate it.



nah, it's not the best part of my sig.. click the picture! lol 


NP, lets support TPU all we can!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now add it to your sig



DONE!




Cold Storm said:


> nah, it's not the best part of my sig.. click the picture! lol
> 
> 
> NP, lets support TPU all we can!



where's my hairbrush


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

Can some one make a cool TPU skin (without WCG?)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2010)

Assuming I can get this working this weekend, I don't see why I couldn't do that as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Can I hit it up for all the night owls?


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 2, 2010)

I made a very simple persona called "TechPowerUp_rev2" that you can get here. The rev.1 is slightly lower for people with larger browser interfaces.


----------

